# port st joe mullet and flounder



## Tall-TinesAR (Aug 13, 2009)

me and my uncle shot 15 mullet and10 flounder in the pot holes in port st joe, florida!

no pics tho

he used his small jbl explorer

and i used my polespear

i shot 7mullet he shot 8 mullet

he shot 6 flounderi shot 4 flounder

good day on the bay


----------

